# zhone modem & dlink router



## mrite (Sep 21, 2008)

I have had dsl service from my provider for a while now on my desk top, Now I have a laptop that I want to set up with the desktop to wirelesly connect to the dsl on the desk top.I was able to set it up for about a week then I lost it, Don't know why.Talking to the dlink guys , they said i need to set my system back to default settings and disable any firewall.So I saved pictures and music then reformated my desktop, it is old and was full of junk anyway. so now when I type in the 192.168.0.1 I get nowhere. When I try to use the setup software from Dlink on the desktop it dosent work but is ok on the laptop so I have been using the laptop to read the setup and trying to set it up manually on the desk top,
Another thing, when set up with just the modem I connect to the internet no problem but wnen I set the router into the system I can't connect with the desktop anymore

Any solutions ?????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## mrite (Sep 21, 2008)

Johnwill
The modem is a zhone 6211-13-200 adsl2+ cpe w/phone filter
My router is Dlink cbwr1310ana..d1
My service provider is vianet.ca but they changed something so now I have to type in for my password as [email protected] - where before it was just my name.
right now I am set up with dsl on the phone line with my desktop and am trying to get my laptop to go wirelessly to the dsl. I was trying to set up the wep security on the router but dont have any security now with the desktop except antivirus Norton { auto protect enabled } 
My desktop is running Xp with sp2 
Browser IE I did have fire fox but lost it since I reformated the desktop 
I haven't tried the router without the wep but lately I havent been able to even get to the router using the address 192.168.0.1 
All I have are the desktop and laptop and haven't tried using the dsl with the modem on the laptop
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=195ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=202ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=170ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 77ms, Maximum = 202ms, Average = 161ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [206.190.60.37] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=54
Reply from 206.190.60.37: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 61ms, Maximum = 85ms, Average = 67ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>nbtstat -n
Failed to access NetBT driver -- NetBT may not be loaded

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : your-o0kwkw9jwc
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce MCP Networking Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-6E-A7-39-E3
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.132.114
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

PPP adapter vianet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 66.225.161.39
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 66.225.161.39
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 209.91.128.11
 204.187.88.10
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think the D-Link guys were talking about resetting the router back to defaults, not your computer! 

The modem you have is a modem/router, so I'd consider configuring it in bridge mode to eliminate the routing function. This will make it easier to get all of this working.


----------

